# Small bugs in window sills and sinks



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

If they exhibit the jumping behavior described here, then my hunch that this is a "Springtail" is probably correct.


----------



## Kjinxx2 (6 mo ago)

Thanks so much! I think you are right! My windows need some TLC as I have a lot of areas where insects have been able to get in. Since this year I took over on doing my own pest control (and think I've been doing a better job than the pest control company that I relieved), but the absence of predatory bugs such as centipedes may be contributing to this issue. I don't typically treat the second floor w/ permethrin as I never had issues up there, but since the other bugs are gone maybe the springtails are thriving better! 

Thanks again! 
Ken


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

If you have gutters make sure they are clean and not filled with debris. I've seen many houses with them living in gutters that drain poorly.


----------

